# Is this a normal case of IBS ?



## honeypie21 (Mar 2, 2011)

i have been constipated now for quiet a few days i did manage to go last night but just a tiny bit







anyway my doctor says am suffering with IBS i have all kinds of blood tests / xrays etc and nothing but one of my bloods did come back with high allergies in so doc thought i have coeliac diease but later on i got sent to an allergy clinic and not allergic to wheat or anything like that so dunno what that is anyway all my pains stated of in the abdomen burning etc... and i couldn't eat so am basically living on bread / biscuits thats allanyway back to the constipation my symptoms are - bloatedness (i look about 8months pregnant)usually this is just below my ribs right across stomach (feel so full even if i haven't eaten)trapped wind (and also passing wind that's really smelly )







lower back painpains in top of legsrumbling / bubble type feelings and noises in stomachtirednessno appetitecontraction type pains stitch type feeling on left side just below ribsnauseanervous type stomach feelings on some days like i could shoot the loo any time only to get there and i cant go i just feel like cracking up right now can IBS /constipation really cause all these problems and pains ??i have been drinking lactlose (nothing) i have just been to buy supportiers so will try this when i get home otherwise i don't no what will help me go ??all help and advice will be greatfull thanks x x


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hiya,I suffer really bad with IBS-C and its a nightmare! I know exactly what you mean about getting that feeling like you could really go and then nothing - at times like that I usually use a suppository (just the glycerin ones) and try and hold it in as long as possible (up to an hour) and sometimes go. Strangely when I do go, its really loose, not like constipated stools! From living with this for nearly 2 years, all the pains and generally feeling rubbish can all be caused by constipation, it makes you feel really ill at times! I usually just reside on the sofa with my hot water bottle when its really bad! Lactulose is #### and doesn't work for most people - it only increases wind and if it does work it takes at least 3 days to get going. You need to make sure to drink LOTS of water with it, otherwise it just leaves you in more pain and won't work (it works by drawing water into the bowel, so you need to drink at least 2 ltrs water a day with it). I'd ask your GP about Movicol, its generally much better, works in a similar way but leaves you with less pain. Plenty of water usually works for the nausea or you can ask the GP to see if they will prescribe you with domperidone, I take it for nausea and its quite good and increases your appetite a bit.Hope some of that helps!


----------



## honeypie21 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi thanks for ur reply I thought it was just me going through this







o have beenprescribed those domperidone 10mg but havbe not yet taken any do u just take when needed or so many times a day? I also just picked up some buscopam.... Am just sick of this feeling and not eating just makes more wind on top of wind and then I don't eat as my stomach feels so full / constipated then the next I get the feelings I need to shoot the loo but can't go.. Even now my stomach has the craziest noises in eva







and the wind am passing is loads and am still feeling it in my belly god knows where am storing it all ?? I have a few tabs which I shud b taking but I get really anxious about taking them due to my anxiety and feeling bloated 24/7 makes me feel bad nausea xx


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hiya, the domperidone I was told to take 3 times a day, half an hour before meals. It works by emptying your stomach, therefore stopping the feeling of nausea. I find it sorta helps move things on a bit, or at least it feels like it. You're probably very windy because of the lactulose - its notorious for wind and can be really painful at times! Have you ever tried peppermint oil for cramps? You can get them from your GP, they're called Colpermin and sort of help to ease gas bubbles. I find Buscopan tends to slow my gut down even more but is really effective for cramps. I've basically been on every IBS medicine going, so know the effects most of them have on me at this stage! Its miserable, people think its just if you eat the wrong thing you have a bit of diarrhoea and the reality can be very different - people don't realise the pain and other symptoms it causes! Hope you start to get some relief soon. The noises and wind are good, it means something's moving, if you're stomach's completely quiet for a few days, that's when you've gotta worry!All the best! xx


----------



## honeypie21 (Mar 2, 2011)

em_t said:


> Hiya, the domperidone I was told to take 3 times a day, half an hour before meals. It works by emptying your stomach, therefore stopping the feeling of nausea. I find it sorta helps move things on a bit, or at least it feels like it. You're probably very windy because of the lactulose - its notorious for wind and can be really painful at times! Have you ever tried peppermint oil for cramps? You can get them from your GP, they're called Colpermin and sort of help to ease gas bubbles. I find Buscopan tends to slow my gut down even more but is really effective for cramps. I've basically been on every IBS medicine going, so know the effects most of them have on me at this stage! Its miserable, people think its just if you eat the wrong thing you have a bit of diarrhoea and the reality can be very different - people don't realise the pain and other symptoms it causes! Hope you start to get some relief soon. The noises and wind are good, it means something's moving, if you're stomach's completely quiet for a few days, that's when you've gotta worry!All the best! xx


i haven't tried any of the tablets to be honest i just cope with the pains/spasms etc... like today woke up really hungry and grabbed a shortbread biscuit (bad idea i always get sore stomach if am hungry and i grab a biscuit or something ) but do i learn ?? ialways mean to have breakfast first something to line my stomach anyway i got bad cramp & spasm and been like that all day all above my belly button and burning but doc thinks i have an ulcer







will find out on the 22nd this month as am having a scope then and an ultrasound scan







i havent eaten now since 2pm but i dont feel hungry







and i worry why am not hungry ???? but can feel all the trapped wind moving round my belly x x


----------



## Lucky A. (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey em_t,About those really loose stools you mentioned (if you don't know), it happens because you hold it in instead of going when you should (it's not bad). That's why it turns a bit more like ibs-d but not fully







Ive had ibs-c for 1 year now and with university it's not easy. Also the hot water bottle against your stomach does help a lot I've just started using it.Just a tip Also honey if the pains are pretty bad ask your doctor for Colofac (stronger than buscopan) they do help a little more. Personally I don't find that anti spasms help that much I've had a lot of pain lately. Also try "IBS ethical nutrients) they help too ;p Hope that helps!!Question: What do you do for mid back pain and pain under the lower ribs?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi honeypie,I never knew that about the loose stools - my GP was never able to explain it and said I mustn't really be constipated. The problem with me is I have the urge to go but just can't pass it and start to feel really nauseous and very sweaty. For back pain I just get another hot water bottle, one on the front one on the back, it helps! Or you can get those Cura Heat heat pads for your back and for your stomach when your pain is bad but you can't go about with a hot water bottle.The pain and nausea can be awful - taking it as easy as possible and minimising your stress - easier said than done I know!


----------

